# Well this is a new one...



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Was digging through some tanks and came across this today:


















The film canister fell off the glass and I never bothered putting it back up... they apparently didn't mind.

Anyone wanna guess what frogs laid them?

**EDIT** Lets make this interesting... I'll throw in a prize for whoever guesses it right. I'll take those who guess correctly and put their names in a hat. Whoever gets pulled will receive something fun from me. Could be cuttings/supplies/whatever. I have a few things in mind.

Rules: 
-Everyone gets one vote
-Must guess the exact morph/locale
-Voting closes at 10:00PM EST on Sunday 8/3

Good luck!


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

A member of the amazonica clade?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Variabilis.....


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Not that I'm saying youre right... but you gotta guess locales! so... highland or southern?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

carola1155 said:


> Not that I'm saying youre right... but you gotta guess locales! so... highland or southern?


Southern variabilis

Edit: I still have a Rhaphidophora hongkongensis for you!


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I second southern variabilis


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Southern....lol


Nice they filed the suction cup though...could be a new trend.....be much easier then finding canisters.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Jeez Tom! Thats like showing someone an egg and a chicken coop full of hens and asking them which hen layed the egg...practically guessing. Give us something to work with! A leg shot of an adult, an older tad starting to show color, something! 

Oh, and thats funny! Well whatever they are, I wish you continued success with them! 

Josiah


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

Ranitomeya imitator "intermedius"


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

I want to be different so I'm guessing 'Iquitos' Vents


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

InvertaHerp said:


> Ranitomeya imitator "intermedius"


Although, if it isn't this, rest assured I mis-typed and meant the frog it is


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm going to say R. vanzolinii


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

benedicta 'shucushuyacu


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

Ranitomeya amazonica, Arena blanca


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Since we are only allowed one vote, and it must be locale specific, I will keep my southern variabilis guess as my official entry, please.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

R. benedicta 'Shucushuyacu'


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Apparently not a lot of people want free stuff... Haha

Under 12 hours left to vote! The prize will be good, I have a few options the winner can choose from.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Just to make sure my vote was clear...

Variabilis- Southern...


----------



## darterfrog4774 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll go southern variablis


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I'm going to guess R. imitator intermedius


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

I am going to go against the grain and guess it's an O. pumilio 'bastimentos'


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I would like to change my guess if possible? If it's allowed I want to guess imitator "intermedius"


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

Ranitomeya vent blackwater


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Imitator varadero


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

PDFanatic said:


> Imitator varadero


When was the last time you saw a clutch of 5 black imitator eggs?


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

aspidites73 said:


> When was the last time you saw a clutch of 5 black imitator eggs?


 Shhhh! Maybe he was wearing sunglasses.


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

Those are human eggs. **** sapiens.

I'll collect my prize now.


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

D. leucomelas


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

harrisbt said:


> Those are human eggs. **** sapiens.
> 
> I'll collect my prize now.


Sorry but rule #2 specified


> Must guess the exact morph/locale


An American **** Sapien, as an example, would have been acceptable. Shame is: I thought you had a pretty good chance had you included a locale!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

aspidites73 said:


> When was the last time you saw a clutch of 5 black imitator eggs?


I never even looked at the picture, I just named a locale. I think I should win by default.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well... 2 people guessed right.

Stay tuned for who gets their name pulled out of the hat. (I gotta take the trash out first... haha)


----------



## Bluenerer (Jan 30, 2014)

Southern variabilis


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

These two entries are awfully lonely...









Drumroll please.....









and the winner is.....









The eggs are from my R benedicta 'shucushuyacu'. Thanks for playing along everyone!


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

WOW! Nice benedicta clutch, Tom! At one point I was leaning towards them since they will lay anywhere, but had doubts about clutch size. Good work! ~David


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

PDFanatic said:


> I never even looked at the picture, I just named a locale. I think I should win by default.


Because you didn't look at the question you were being asked before giving an answer you should be a default winner?


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Yay! I have never had my Benedicta lay a clutch size that big- that's awesome!


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

haha-i guessed that first, and then reguessed incorrectly! Oh well....


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

My benedicta typically give me clutches of 5 actually.

Oh and just an update, these are all developing nicely so far  










I had to stick the whole film canister in a cup so it wouldn't roll over onto the eggs... sometimes I think they do things like this just to be annoy me haha


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm curious to know what the prize is


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

It's a secret!

Haha nah... Riley chose a pack of 3 terrarium suitable broms.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

What's the 2nd place prize?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

A pat on the back.

Unfortunately, I won't be able to deliver it so you'll have to give it to yourself


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

I need a better reason than that to go to Jersey.


----------



## darterfrog4774 (Apr 24, 2014)

I should have put the following..
Type: Vertabrate
Locale:Earth (Endemic)


----------

